# Cannot lose the Weight!? Help!



## mushubean (Aug 8, 2011)

I had a TT in 2007 for bilateral cancer growth. Since then, I have gained on average 5 to 10 lbs every year for the last 5 years. Despite all efforts: exercise and dieting, tried gluten free and SBD. I was on 137 of levo for the last 4 years but just switched to 140 mg of compounded porcine. My recent tests showed slightly hyper (T3 Free @ 5.5) which is normal according to my doc, for cancer patients. I've been on the porcine for 2 months now and just noticed in the last 3 days: trouble sleeping, appetite swings from none to high, and moods from great to agro. I honestly don't even know how I'm supposed to feel anymore, I had lower than normal energy on the levo. On top of that my doctor told me there is nothing hindering me from losing weight except high caloric intake so he prescribed phentermine. Has anyone else tried this? Has anyone else tried phentermine in a slightly hyperthyroid state? What has worked for people?? Is there a little known medical reason why thyroid patients have such a hard time with weight?


----------



## castledreams (Jun 13, 2011)

I had trouble losing weight on the synthroid, actually put on around 80lbs on it. I recently switched to the porcine thyroid medication and I am slowly losing the weight. Lost about 12lbs in the last 2 months. Not sure how yet lol haven't changed my eating habits any. I also tried the phentermine and I was able to lose weight on it while I was taking the synthroid but I always felt really run down and about 8pm I would literally fall asleep in mid sentence but since you are in a hyper state that may cause the opposite. Some people who are hyper will actually gain weight, it's rare, but a possibility. You pretty much have to find that "sweet" spot in your thyroid range where everything works together. If your caloric intake is low enough that you should be losing weight then something else is off maybe. It can take a while for your body to adjust since you have had TT and cancer your body could just need time to readjust. Hypo patients have a hard time losing weight because the thyroid regulates pretty much everything. It helps control your body temperature which in turn regulates how hormones are produced. Certain hormones have to be produced at a certain body temp if not then they aren't right. For example the mood swings that we have. Some physicians will actually titrate your medication so that you maintain a certain basal metabolic rate. There are all sorts of different effects the thyroid can have on a persons body. It is pretty much an individual thing to treat. Everybody's metabolism is going to react differently to the same medications.


----------



## mushubean (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I'm surprised, it made you tired, i thought it was supposed to be speedy. i just tried it today, my doc gave me a smaller dose so i wouldn't have the palpitations. so far i just feel thirsty and yeah, not so energetic.

I normally would never do the "diet pill" thing but i have tried everything in the last 5 years. i'm doing this as a test, to prove that i physically cannot lose weight, or by some miracle i actually do drop some pounds i'm hoping it will give me the motivation to keep trying.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I was on phentermine before the addition of thyroid meds. I take levo and Cytomel. I stopped taking the phentermine before I ever took the thyroid meds. My family doc prescribed the phentermine because I have a muscle disease and the extra weight that I am carrying around was making me sick because I was breaking down muscle tissue. My endo told me I shouldn't be taking the phentermine it is bad for the heart. I have heard that it is bad to take the phentermine with thyroid meds. I have become overly sensitive to medication of any kind since my thyroid got really bad(hashimoto's). Let me know how you are affected by taking both thyroid meds and the phentermine. I have gained about 30lbs more than what is comfortable for me with the muscle disease(McArdle's disease). I really need to get the wait off or I will be making some trips to the emergency room because I will go into renal failure if I break down too much muscle tissue. I really need to get the weight off. I could on take half of the 30mg phentermine when I was taking it because it was making my heart race.


----------



## Bklyn11214 (Aug 5, 2011)

How did you guys on this board get doctors to prescribe phentermine? I am so desperate to go on it. Since my partial thyroidectomy in August I have put on around 6 pounds. It may not sound like much but it is making me feel horrible. Also, I have muscle aches from the knees down behind my legs and I have zero energy. Went to an endocrinologist (who didn't even do blood workup) but proceeded to tell me that he thinks the weight gain is menopause and has nothing to do with my thyroid. However, when my gp did a blood panel, my tsh was 5.3 (hypo). I am tired of feeling fat and crazy. I went on phentermine 3 and a half years ago for 3 months to lose weight. At that time I changed my diet, began an exercise routine and lost nearly 40 pounds. I have kept off the weight until just after my surgery this past August. The gp I had three years ago has retired and now I haven't been able to find anyone who will prescribe phentermine. I am in southern california.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Bklyn11214 said:


> Went to an endocrinologist (who didn't even do blood workup) but proceeded to tell me that he thinks the weight gain is menopause and has nothing to do with my thyroid. However, when my gp did a blood panel, my tsh was 5.3 (hypo).


Since your GP did the labwork that showed hypo, did he/she increase your thyroid hormone? (Or are you not on any?)


----------



## Bklyn11214 (Aug 5, 2011)

Originally he had me on 25 mcg. After the blood workup showed no change in my tsh number he upped me to 50 mcg. The endocrinologist, without doing any blood work, upped me to 100 mcg saying that he knew without a blood workup that the 50 mcg. would not have made any difference. I am do for another blood workup in the next couple of days.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bklyn11214 said:


> Originally he had me on 25 mcg. After the blood workup showed no change in my tsh number he upped me to 50 mcg. The endocrinologist, without doing any blood work, upped me to 100 mcg saying that he knew without a blood workup that the 50 mcg. would not have made any difference. I am do for another blood workup in the next couple of days.


What thyroxine replacement are you on?

These tests would be very helpful to you. You cannot lose weight until you are euthyroid.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test


----------



## Bklyn11214 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am on levothyroxine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bklyn11214 said:


> I am on levothyroxine.


Have you ever had the tests that I furnished the link to?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> I went on phentermine 3 and a half years ago for 3 months to lose weight. At that time I changed my diet, began an exercise routine and lost nearly 40 pounds. I have kept off the weight until just after my surgery this past August. The gp I had three years ago has retired and now I haven't been able to find anyone who will prescribe phentermine. I am in southern california.


The problem with phentermine and drugs like it is that in the past few years, other drugs in the class have been closely connected to an increased risk of cardiovascular problems and events. Has the doctor given a reason why they won't prescribe it, seeing as you used it with success in the past?

It's not likely you will have good success with weight loss until you are euthyroid. You should be able to lose the weight once your dose is titrated properly, without the diet pills.


----------



## Bklyn11214 (Aug 5, 2011)

I think I have had the t3 test but I am not sure. Thank you so much for the link. I found it to be very enlightening. When I have my blood work up done this week I am going to ask for those tests.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bklyn11214 said:


> I think I have had the t3 test but I am not sure. Thank you so much for the link. I found it to be very enlightening. When I have my blood work up done this week I am going to ask for those tests.


Please make sure you ask for FREE T3 and FREE T4; not Total 3 and Total 4 (T3,T4.)


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Actually, being euthyroid is not a guarantee you'll lose the weight. Sometimes our bodies get used to the new weight and want to keep it as a set point. It is sometimes near impossible to take off. Especially if you don't have a lot to lose.

We are in a pickle because if we restrict calories, our thyroids dial back to prevent what our body thinks is starvation mode. If we don't restrict calories and our thyroid is not in check, we'll gain.

I am rapidly reaching the conclusion that weight loss is next to impossible. At least for 20 lbs.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My weight has not moved up nor down since starting Nature-throid, it doesn't matter what I eat. I will soon be able to exercise again regularly, which I am very excited about. I guess as time goes on, if the weight doesn't come off but I am able to exercise at a decent rate, I can live with it. I feel so much better than I did last year being healthy is a nice feeling, and I will take it!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree about being grateful for feeling better!
I exercise quite a bit - hard cardio and some (although minimal) strength training. It still doesn't come off. I just don't get it.


----------



## peacesells560 (Aug 9, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> Actually, being euthyroid is not a guarantee you'll lose the weight. Sometimes our bodies get used to the new weight and want to keep it as a set point. It is sometimes near impossible to take off. Especially if you don't have a lot to lose.
> 
> We are in a pickle because if we restrict calories, our thyroids dial back to prevent what our body thinks is starvation mode. If we don't restrict calories and our thyroid is not in check, we'll gain.
> 
> I am rapidly reaching the conclusion that weight loss is next to impossible. At least for 20 lbs.


I've noticed this too, except I actually have a decent amount to lose {approx. 50lbs}. It's driving me insane. I don't think I'm euthyroid yet though.

This was me before Hashimoto's really messed things up, believe it or not, I am 16 in this picture. I'm 235lbs or so in this pic, so I wasn't a Greek God, but I wasn't really fat either.









This is me a couple years ago, it's the newest photo I have on this computer. This is still pre diagnosis and treatment. My face is a lot less puffy now.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Isn't the puffy face stuff amazing? I know it when I see it, now when I am out and about.
It does drive one insane. It's given me an eating disorder on top of all the fun thyroid stuff.

My weight is CRAZY:

2000 = 155 lbs
2001 = 128 lbs
Fluctuating from 130 to 140 until 2007 when I quit smoking and get Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever
2007 - late = 145lbs
Get diagnosed with hypo and Hashi's, get down to 138 lbs
2010 (pre husband illness) = 144 lbs
Post husband illness and today: 158 lbs

Enough!

2007


----------



## Bklyn11214 (Aug 5, 2011)

Andros, thanks for clarifying the Free T3, Free t4. I didn't realize that there is a difference, and I do believe that I was tested in the past for t3, not Free T3. As for other people's responses, I am even more depressed hearing that I will probably retain this additional weight gain. I am so uncomfortable in my clothes. I also am working out less because, not only am I too tired alot of times but also when I am working out, the soreness in the back of my legs makes it feel like I am pulling hundred pound weights! I don't know if the soreness in my calves is unrelated but, coincidentally, it started around a month after my surgery.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

There aren't many things about gaining weight to laugh at but I'll share what happened to me yesterday and y'all can have a good chuckle at my expense!

We've owned a nice digital bathroom scales for several years. Recently my husband muttered something about not being sure it was accurate but I didn't listen - I was thrilled with what I weighed on the scales. I'd even weigh myself just to see the number! I thought to myself that it seemed a little odd that I believe I'm somewhat hypo...but I wasn't gaining a pound!

Then, lo and behold, the scales stopped working even with a new battery. :sad0004:

Undaunted though, I went to Bed, Bath & Beyond yesterday looking for new scales. They had at least two dozen styles to choose from and I weighed myself on several to see how accurate they were??? NONE of those new scales weighed me anywhere close to what my treasured old broken scales indicated - I weighed anywhere from 10-14 lbs. more on all the new scales.

I couldn't bring myself to buy any of the new scales and left the store almost empty handed...except for a special spatula I plan to use to ice cakes!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I couldn't bring myself to buy any of the new scales and left the store almost empty handed...except for a special spatula I plan to use to ice cakes!!


Good for you!

...and odd that so many new models of scales are so far off in their accuracy!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Claire,

That is freaking hilarious! Demoralizing, but hilarious.

Bklyn, how much fat are you looking to lose? I think it depends on how much how successful one is. The more the easier it is. For 20 lbs, I have found it nearly impossible. The scale is starting to go down but I don't want to jinx it  I am working out like a maniac and not eating any grains or sugar at all. No fruit except for some blueberries occasionally. My only carbs come from veggies.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

IDC, thanks for the chuckle! That's is a gliimer of your old self, and I am glad to see you back with the funny stories!


----------



## Bklyn11214 (Aug 5, 2011)

Heidi, I have put on around 6 pounds in the five months since my surgery. The first month I didn't gain anything but then it has been uphill since then. I know it doesn't sound like a lot, but I feel horrible. My clothes don't feel right. I am sure that being in the midst of menopause hasn't helped either. The muscle aches make it hard to work out, but I force myself anyway. I've had to cut down my workouts during the week because I am just too exhausted most of the time. If I ate the way you do, I am sure I could lose the weight, but I would also lose my mind (no offense, I am just not that strong...and I love food). I eat fairly well, but I love fruit and bread. I usually eat steel cut oatmeal for breakfast with blueberries, blackberries and half a banana. I usually have a tuna sandwich for lunch or a lean cuisine. Apple chips for a snack and veggies and chicken or meat for dinner or an eggwhite omelet with spinach and mushrooms. Sometimes I will treat myself to a handful of chocolate covered almonds or a granola bar. All I know, is that I regret having the partial thyroidectomy


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Bklyn -

I totally get what you are saying. But if I might ask - are you overweight? Or are you normal weight and did you just gain 6 pounds? No doctor (and rightfully so) is going to prescribe Phentermine unless you have a BMI of 30, or a slightly lesser BMI with health issues.

Here's what I wish I had known: fight like hell. Whether that means advocating for the right labs, an increase in med, trying a different med - whatever. I also include in that fight to not gain any weight. Hypos (at least the ones I know and I include myself) seem to have a real problem with carbs. My theory: our bodies will burn carbs first because they are the easiest to burn. Hypos don't seem to burn carbs as efficiently; we store them. Cut the carbs drastically and our bodies have to burn fat for fuel. Your diet as you described it above is heavy on carbs from grains, fruits and sugars (from the fruit).

I have also reached the conclusion that for me, I had to make a drastic lifestyle change in how I approach food, eating, and what I eat. I am a week in, and so far so, good, but it is early days. I am loosely following the Rosedale Diet.

Menopause also throws a kink into the whole equation. It makes it harder to lose - but not impossible. Have you looked into bioidentical hormone replacement by any chance?

Also, if you are feeling so tired, bloated, etc - what are your most recent thyroid labs?

Hang in there. There is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you children heard about the "DASH Diet"? I'm giving a lot of thought to trying it. It sounds do-able!

I need to lower my blood pressure and my cholesterol a little more.

I'm seeing a glimmer of my old self also, Webster 2. I am cautiously optimistic that things are genuinely improving with the Armour. For four months I felt better than before my surgery (or maybe "different" would be a better word) but I did not feel like myself AT ALL! I'm not a ball of energy now but I feel normal, my mood seems more stabilized, and I'm trying to be patient until my next labs the end of February when I'm hoping I'll get a greater dose.

Our old scales sputtered back to life yesterday. I'm proud to say this morning they reflect that I've lost another 5 lbs.!! :anim_63:


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

That scale and you - you are like the Benjamin Button of weight. Keep stepping on it and you decrease.

Where can I get a magic scale? :tongue0015:


----------



## Bklyn11214 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey Heidi, I guess I am of fairly normal weight. I am 5'3 and weigh between 136 and 140 depending on whose scale I am on! I am definitely overweight, but not obese. I am due for a new lab workup in 10 days so that will give me a better idea of where I stand. You are right about the carbs, which I love. I guess I really don't know how to eat less carbs. If I eliminate the bread and fruits and oatmeal, what else is there???? lol. Haven't tried any hormone replacement


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> Menopause also throws a kink into the whole equation. It makes it harder to lose - but not impossible. Have you looked into bioidentical hormone replacement by any chance?


Ladies, if your doctor agrees and you need them, please do look into bioidentical hormone replacement. I had a total hysterectomy in 1988, then discovered I could not tolerate the popular hormone replacements at that time. Back then I don't know if bioidentical hormones were even available.

Not only could I not tolerate drugs like Premarin, Ogen, etc. BUT that was also when researchers decided hormone replacement was not for any woman with a history of breast cancer in her family.

Don't suffer IF you need hormone replacement and can tolerate it. I heard a doctor say recently that researchers now believe estrogen replacement is better for your heart than not taking it and I don't know what the statistics are as far as breast cancer.

I'd give anything if I could have taken compounded hormones. I've been terribly frustrated trying to find the right thyroid hormone replacement but compared to trying to survive without estrogen, what I'm going through right now is a picnic.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

"I've been terribly frustrated trying to find the right thyroid hormone replacement but compared to trying to survive without estrogen, what I'm going through right now is a picnic."

Wow. Good to know. I was tested but I am not technically in menopause but my new NP's speciality is biodentical hormones so I'll have them when I need them.

Once you get your thyroid set, you will be Superwoman!

Bklyn, you can get plenty of carbs from veggies and limited fruit. The grains are from the Devil, I am convinced


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

BTW, for all my doomsday analysis, I have lost 5 lbs. I think it is starting to come off. I so do not want to jinx this.

Bklyn, with your height and weight, you are normal body weight. You are not overweight. Your BMI is 24.4. while it is the very upper end of normal, it is normal. No sane doctor should give you Phentermine. Try cutting out grains, milk, starches, and most fruit for two weeks and see what happens.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> Once you get your thyroid set, you will be Superwoman!


I highly suspect each of us has done an inordinate amount of soul searching during the months and years we've searched for answers to our individual thyroid problems, trying to remember when we last felt really good, when did we start feeling not so great, what now makes us feel better, what doesn't??? For a lot of my life I thought I was Superwoman...and I really do miss that feeling, even as unrealistic as I know it is to think such a thing would ever be possible again.

Even when I first quit working (after my daughter graduated from college), I'd get up every morning, cook breakfast, hurridly give the house a lick and a promise, run errands, maybe mow the yard and wash my car, etc., etc. NOW...gheez! I feel like I'm always going in slow motion. I have the attention span or a gnat and the energy of an old slug! :anim_03:

I used to truly love feeling like I could keep so much going on and a wonderful sense of accomplishment every once in awhile. I am not growing old gracefully - I don't like it whatsoever!!


----------



## Bklyn11214 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Heidi. Thanks for figuring out my BMI. I will definitely try to cut back on the things you mentioned but I have to admit that I am sitting here thinking "if I cut out those things, what is left to eat other than vegetables????" LOL

Nicole


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh plenty! Fish, chicken, beef, some cheeses, veggies, berries, apples. Eventually add back some whole grains and some yogurt. I eat avocado/guacamole. nuts, chicken, salad, some cheese.


----------



## Bklyn11214 (Aug 5, 2011)

Heidi, thanks for taking the time to enlighten me. Much appreciated!


----------

